# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Νευρικη ανορεξια ισως...

## Νεραιδα

Δεν ξερω με τι κουραγιο γραφω ..καθως δν εχω σταματησει ν τρεμω απ χθες...κ ν τ σκεφτομαι..
μιλησα λιγο με τη ψυχολογο μ π ειχα χρονια γ ν επισκεφτω τον ψυχιατρο...(συνεργαζονται μαζι) γ αλλο ψυχολογικο θεμα..
κ της ειπα λιγο πολυ τι εχω στ θεμα με τ αγχος/φοβιες αν ειδατε..
κ μ ειπε οτ μαλλον εχω ταση γ νευρικη ανορεξια...
μετα τ πηρε πισω καθως λεει οτ εγινε λαθος συνεννοηση
κ πρεπει ν με δει κ απ κοντα,,,,
αλλα παιδια λιγο π τ ψαξα...ειδα οτ συμπιπτουν τ συμπτωματα
κ κοντευω ν τρελαθω....
κ εκει π ετρωγα δν εχω ορεξη ΟΥΤΕ Ν φαω τωρα ειμαι κατατρομαγμενη..οτ ερχεται τ τελος....
φοβαμαι πολυ....που θ βρω τ δυναμη???
θεραπευεται???
πφ...κ ειμαι μολις 21 χρονων...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Νεραιδα

Καλησπερα Αλεξανδρε....εννοειται καθε βοηθεια σ μ ειναι αναγκαια...αλλα ο καθενας εχει τ δικο τ ιστορικο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ως απαντηση δε το βρισκω κ τοσο διαφωτιστικο ομως εσενα πως σου συνεβει αυτο?

----------


## Νεραιδα

συγνωμη απλα ειμαι ταραγμενη....δεν ξερω τι ν σκεφτω ,τι κανω ...πως ν τ πω.... τι εννοεις πως μ συνεβη?ειδες τ θεμα μ το αλλο??εκει γραφω καπως λεπτομερειες...αν θες κτ αλλο ας μιλησουμε οπως λες με λεπτομερειες μεσω κ μηνυματων εχει δν εχει νμζ?

----------


## kerasi

Νιωθεις οτι σου εκλεισε το στομαχι?

----------


## Νεραιδα

τωρα ναι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> συγνωμη απλα ειμαι ταραγμενη....δεν ξερω τι ν σκεφτω ,τι κανω ...πως ν τ πω.... τι εννοεις πως μ συνεβη?ειδες τ θεμα μ το αλλο??εκει γραφω καπως λεπτομερειες...αν θες κτ αλλο ας μιλησουμε οπως λες με λεπτομερειες μεσω κ μηνυματων εχει δν εχει νμζ?


βασικα κατι πρεπει να συνεβει δε μπορει μια μερα να ξυπνησες κ να ειπες δεν εχω ορεξη κλπ καπιο φαι που να σ αρεσει υπαρχει μηπως συνεβει κατι ασχετο με αυτο το θεμα κ σε επιρεσε αυτο πχ

----------


## Νεραιδα

α τωρα εννοεις γτ δν δν εχω ορεξη γ φαγητο???
τωρα το επαθα απ χθες π μιλησα με την ψυχολογο κ μ ειπε πως μαλλον κινω προς νευρικη ανορεξια...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενοω δε μπορει να το επαθες σα να κολησες γριπη πχ κατι πρεπει να συνεβει κ αλαξες ψυχολογια αλιως δεν υπαρχει καπια αλλη εξηγιση για αυτο οσα κετεβατα απο συμπτωματα κ ασθενειες κ αν σκεπτεσε αυτο ενοω.

----------


## Νεραιδα

ο λόγος που δεν μπορω ν φαω ειναι γτ νιωθω τ στομαχι μ κομπο
κ γτ εχω τρομαξει οτι οντως πασχω απο νευρικη ανορεξια γτ
βλεπω οτι τα συμπτωματα π διαβασα κ στ ιντερνετ συμπιπτουν με τα δικα μ
κ ας μ λεει η γιατρος οτ εκανε λαθος κλπ...προφανως γ ν με κανει ν νιωσω κ καλυτερα γτ τ ειπε πολυ χυμα η αληθεια ειναι..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πακτικα αυτο δε βγαζει καπου ομως ετσι οπως το θετεις για να μη σου πω οτι οσο σκεφτεσε συμπτωματα κ ασθενειες κακο σου κανει

----------


## Νεραιδα

σιγουρα μ κανει κακο...αλλα ειχα π ειχα την εμμονη με τ φαγητο..τωρα εχω κι αυτο ν με φοβιζει οτι πασχω...
αχ ειμαι χαλια =(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για αυτο σου αποφασισε να μιλησεις για καπιο αλλο θεμα που μαλον θα υπαρχει αλλα θα το αποφευγεις.

----------


## Νεραιδα

δεν σε καταλαβα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη πες τωρα οτι λες σημερα δεν εφαγα τιπτ κ χτες ειμουν χαλια κλπκλπ κ προχτες κλπ κ βλεπεις καπιο νοημα σε αυτη τη προταση? οσο κ να την αναμασας δε βγαζει πουθενα ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Νεραιδα

εννοεις οτι υπαρχει καποιος άλλος λόγος που δεν τρωω τιποτα κι όχι αυτο π σ ειπα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι....................................

----------


## Νεραιδα

οχι δν ειναι κτ αλλο
απ τ στιγμη π εμαθα αυτο επεσα σ καταθλιψη κ μ κοπηκαν τ ποδια
κ ετσι χαθηκε κ η ορεξη...πφφ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε βλεπω καπια προοπτικη πανω σε αυτη τη συζητιση γενικοτερα κ δε σε βλεπω προθυμη για περετερω συζητισεις εκτος απο μου κοπηκε η ορεξη ειμαι χαλια κλπκλπ.

----------


## Νεραιδα

γτ μ μιλας ετσι? ειμαι πολυ προθυμη κ θελω να σε ακουσω πολυ δεν ξερω γτ το λες αυτο =( εισαι ο μονος ανθρωπος π μ απαντας κ περιμενω ν δω τι εχεις ν μ πεις ν με βοηθησεις κ λες δν ειμαι προθυμη..ειναι κ απροσωπα εδω κ ισως ειναι ιδεα σου...τι ν πω..εγω παντως θελω.. εσυ γτ εισαι χαλια?
ή μαζι μου εννοεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειμαι ο μονος ενδεχομενως επιδη εχω ζησει αυτη τη κατασταση *κ τη γνωριζω* 
κ επιδη δοκιμαζεις λιγο την υπομονη μου* λεω:*
τιποτα που εχει σχεση με τη ψυχολογια δε μπορει να εμφανιστηκε ουρανοκατεβατο οκ?
*δηλαδη* αν καπιος εχει κατι πχ δεν εχει ορεξη δεν εχει διαθεση δεν αισθανετε καλα δεν ειναι σε φορμα κλπκλπκλπκλπκλπκλπκλπ η οτιδηποτε αλλο αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι τον στενοχορει κατι τον φρικαρει κατι τον ταλαιπορει
*γιατι??*
γιατι αν οοοοολα ηταν απολυτως καλα θα ηταν ψυχολογικα μια χαρα
λεω κατι το ακατανοητο?

----------


## Νεραιδα

μαλλον τοτε δν ειδες το αλλο μ θεμα αν καταλαβα καλα...
που αναφερω οτι μ ειχε γινει εμμονη ιδεα οτιδηποτε ειχε ν κανει με τ φαγητο λιγο πολυ...
κ ειδικα τσ τελευταιες 7-8 μερες εβλεπα ν βιωνω ενα καθημερινο αγχος με το ποσο τρωω, τι τρωω προκειμενου ν μν παρω τ κιλα μ πισω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα το ξερω οτι ειναι απροσωπα εδω αλλα επιδη ακριβως διαβαζουν πολοι δεν θελω να διξω καπιο προσωπο βασικα θα μπορουσα να σου πω οοολη τη δικη μου ιστορια σχετικα με το πως το βιωσα ολο αυτο αλλα οχι δημοσια. οστοσο να εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν ειναι ολα απροσωπα εδω οσο φαινονται με τη πρωτη ματια.

----------


## Νεραιδα

σε προσθεσα ως φιλο νομίζω..στο εμφανισε?γινεται να μιλησουμε ιδιωτικα?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μαζεψτε τον....Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι ή κοιμοσαστε ορθιοι?

----------


## Νεραιδα

τι εννοεις μνιμονιο??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μαζεψτε τον....Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι ή κοιμοσαστε ορθιοι?


 λοιπον οσο με σχολιαζεις θα σε σχολιαζω κ εγω

----------


## Νεραιδα

αλεξανδρε τι εγινε τελικα θ μ πεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλεξανδρε τι εγινε τελικα θ μ πεις?


δε θα δημοσιευσω τη προσωπικη μου ιστορια σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα γιατι διαβαζουν καπιοι που δεν θελω να ξερουν πολα για μενα πμ ευχαριστως να σου πω οτι θες.

----------


## Νεραιδα

ναι μπορεις ν μ στειλεις εσυ ? γτ εγω ειμαι κ καινουρια κ δν ξερω πως γινεται...

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου η νευρικη ανορεξια ειναι μια καθαρα ψυχολογικη ασθενεια που μπορει να σε οδηγησει να καταστρεψεις κ να χασεις την ζωη σου απο την ελλειψη φαγητου ομως θεραπευεται,Καταρχας πρεπει να κουβεντιασεις με ειδικο απο που ξεκινησε ολο αυτο κ γιατι νιωθεις ετσι,Πιστευεις οτι εισαι παχια?συνεβει κατι στην ζωη σου που σε σοκαρε?Κατι σου συμβαινει κ νιωθεις σε αυτην την συγχυση,Ειναι νωρις ακομα δεν εχεις καταστρεψει τον οργανισμο σου κ το σωμα σου απο την ανορεξια κ δεν πρεπει σε καμμια περιπτωση κ επομενως ειναι ευκολοτερο να θεραπευτεις,Προσπαθησε να αρχισεις να τρως θρεπτικα πραγματα σε υγρη κατασταση εαν δεν μπορεις να φας στερεα για λιγες μερες οπως το γαλα που ειναι πληρης τροφη κ μετα απο λιγες μερες προσπαθησε να τρως κανονικα εστω σε μικρες ποσοτητες για να μην αποδυναμωθεις,Πανω απο ολα ομως φροντισε την ψυχολογια σου,Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## Νεραιδα

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ αληθεια γ τις ευχες σου...εχω πεσει πολυ ψυχολογικα πως θ τ καταφερω???? αληθεια δν ξερω....
τη Δευτερα ναι θ παω στ ψυχιατρο..φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ =(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι μπορεις ν μ στειλεις εσυ ? γτ εγω ειμαι κ καινουρια κ δν ξερω πως γινεται...


 πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις 50 η 55μυν στο φορουμ περιπου.

----------


## μυσπ

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ αληθεια γ τις ευχες σου...εχω πεσει πολυ ψυχολογικα πως θ τ καταφερω???? αληθεια δν ξερω....
> τη Δευτερα ναι θ παω στ ψυχιατρο..φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ =(


Ειναι ψυχολογικη παθηση προσπαθησε να εφραμοσεις οσα σου λεω ειδικα να πας σε ειδικο κ να φροντισεις να τρως κατι εστω κ λιγο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ αληθεια γ τις ευχες σου...εχω πεσει πολυ ψυχολογικα πως θ τ καταφερω???? αληθεια δν ξερω....
> τη Δευτερα ναι θ παω στ ψυχιατρο..φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ =(


 βασικα ειχα μπει ακριβως σε αυτο το τροπο σκεψης κ βασικα οσο σκεφτομουν για ολα αυτα (διατροφη ανορεξιες κλπκλπ ) τοσο χειροτερα γινομουν κ καπια στιγμη ειχα φτασει στο σημειο ................... κ δεν ηξερα καθολου τι ακριβως μου συνεβαινε οπως ακριβως τωρα κανεις εσυ.... ζοριστικα παρα πολυ να ξεφυγω απο ολο αυτο
οστοσο οτι κ αν κανεις χρειαζεσε πεισμα κ επιμονη για να το καταφερεις.

----------


## Νεραιδα

σημερα εφαγα μεν με το ζορι δε...
μακαρονια 
αλλα πως θ μ ανοιξει παλι τ στομαχι?
θ καταστραφω τελειως...=( τουλαχιστον μεχρι χθες ετρωγα οπω ετρωγα...

----------


## Νεραιδα

αλεξανδρε οπς τωρα το ειδα.....


αληθεια???σκατα....κ σε ειχα τοσο αναγκη...

----------


## Νεραιδα

αλεξανδρε ειχες παθει δλδ νευρικη ανορεξια??
συγνωμη αν μπορεις ν πεις απαντησε εννοειται ε

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> αλεξανδρε ειχες παθει δλδ νευρικη ανορεξια??
> συγνωμη αν μπορεις ν πεις απαντησε εννοειται ε


Και προβληματα με την περιοδο ειχε κατα καιρους,να το γραψει και αυτο.

----------


## Νεραιδα

Μνημονιο αντιμετωπιζω κτ πολυ σοβαρο κ θελω ν συζητησω. Αν θες ν παιξεις πανε αλλου ρε φιλε ...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ok!Κανε δουλεια σου... :)

----------


## μυσπ

> σημερα εφαγα μεν με το ζορι δε...
> μακαρονια 
> αλλα πως θ μ ανοιξει παλι τ στομαχι?
> θ καταστραφω τελειως...=( τουλαχιστον μεχρι χθες ετρωγα οπω ετρωγα...


Ακριβως αυτο θα κανεις πρεπει να τρως εστω κ με το ζορι απο κατι λιγο μην αποδυναμωθει ο οργανισμος σου,Αλλωστε πιστευω οτι αυτο που λες οτι εκλεισε το στομαχι σου πιθανοτατα ειναι απλα ιδεα σου,Οταν βιωνουμε ενταση μεσα μας ψυχολογικα αυτο σωματοποιειται κ νιωθουμε αρρωστοι,οπωσδηποτε το πρωτο βημα που πρεπει να κανεις παρεα με τον γιατρο σου ειναι να δεις τι σε στρεσαρει ετσι κ νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να φας κ μετα ολα τα αλλα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλεξανδρε ειχες παθει δλδ νευρικη ανορεξια??
> συγνωμη αν μπορεις ν πεις απαντησε εννοειται ε


ναι αμε ειχα παθει γυρω στα 18 κ κατι κ ετρωγα για μερες ενα φρουτακι την ημερα.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ναι αμε ειχα παθει γυρω στα 18 κ κατι κ ετρωγα για μερες ενα φρουτακι την ημερα.


Ναι και εξελιχθηκε σε φρουτο του φορουμ λολ

----------


## Νεραιδα

μυσπ δεν ειναι οτ δν ετρωγα γενικα
τωρα π εμαθα κ καθισα κ εψαξα οτ μαλλον κυλω στην νευρικη ανορεξια
το επαθα κ μ κλεισε...
πιστευω ν με βοηθησει..ηπια κ λεξοτανιλ σημερα πρωτη φορα γ ν ηρεμησω εχω παθει φρικη πφφφ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ακριβως αυτο θα κανεις πρεπει να τρως εστω κ με το ζορι απο κατι λιγο μην αποδυναμωθει ο οργανισμος σου,Αλλωστε πιστευω οτι αυτο που λες οτι εκλεισε το στομαχι σου πιθανοτατα ειναι απλα ιδεα σου,Οταν βιωνουμε ενταση μεσα μας ψυχολογικα αυτο σωματοποιειται κ νιωθουμε αρρωστοι,οπωσδηποτε το πρωτο βημα που πρεπει να κανεις παρεα με τον γιατρο σου ειναι να δεις τι σε στρεσαρει ετσι κ νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να φας κ μετα ολα τα αλλα θα πανε καλα!


μυσπ-ουλα... το ξερω οτι το λες καλοπροαιρετα γιατι σε γνωριζω αλλα χαλαρωσε λιγακι γιατι κ γω αυτο σκεφτομουν κ με εβγαλε σε αδιεξοδο..

----------


## Νεραιδα

πφφ..το ξεπερασες αλεξανδρε ομως απ οτ καταλαβαινω κι αυτο ειναι το θετικο.
Εγω αν πασχω τελικα το φοβαμαι γτ ειναι θανατηφορο φιλε μου =(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπως ετσι σκεφτομουν κ γω κ ειχα φτιαξει τοτε μια ζωγραφια με ενα .............. γιατι ηθελα να εκτονοθω καπου κ την εχω ακομα

----------


## Νεραιδα

σε βοηθησε γιατρος ετσι ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με ειχε παει η μανα μου αλλα δε μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε τοσο μαλον εγω βοηθησα εμενα κ ηταν κ καπιοι φιλοι μου που με βοηθησαν αρκετα να μιλαω περισσοτερο κ απο τοτε πηγα καπως καλυτερα γιατι πριν δε μιλαγα καθολου εσυ φιλους εχεις η εχεις μινει μονη?

----------


## μυσπ

> μυσπ δεν ειναι οτ δν ετρωγα γενικα
> τωρα π εμαθα κ καθισα κ εψαξα οτ μαλλον κυλω στην νευρικη ανορεξια
> το επαθα κ μ κλεισε...
> πιστευω ν με βοηθησει..ηπια κ λεξοτανιλ σημερα πρωτη φορα γ ν ηρεμησω εχω παθει φρικη πφφφ


Κοπελα μου ευτυχως δεν εισαι σε προχωρημενο σταδιο ανορεξιας,Εαν σου προκαλει συγχυση να διαβαζεις για την ανορεξια πρεπει να παψεις να διαβαζεις για αυτο το θεμα,Προσωρινο ειναι κ θα περασει μην στρεσαρεσαι ολοι βιωνουμε πανικο σε ορισμενες φασεις της ζωης μας

----------


## Νεραιδα

εχω αλλα στ πολη π σπουδαζω..κ ειναι μακρια...δυστυχως κ δν εχω μιλησει κ στ τηλ γ τις περαιτερω εξελιξεις που διαθεση...

----------


## Νεραιδα

μυσπ κι αν ειμαι?? φοβαμαι τοσο..δεν ξερω αν θεραπευεται αποτελεσματικα....
συγνωμη γ τ πρηξιμο απλα θελω κ παρεουλα γ ν μν φρικαρω μονη μ τελειως ...

----------


## μυσπ

[QUOTE=αλεξανδρος_77;501025]μυσπ-ουλα... το ξερω οτι το λες καλοπροαιρετα γιατι σε γνωριζω αλλα χαλαρωσε λιγακι γιατι κ γω αυτο σκεφτομουν κ με εβγαλε σε αδιεξοδο..[/QUOTE
Αλεξανδρε το γνωριζω κ εγω οτι οταν εχεις κατι παθολογικο οντως μπορει να κλεισει το στομαχι ομως σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο το ολο θεμα κ νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις να φας ενω το στομαχι σου δεν εχει κλεισει στην πραγματικοτητα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οχι ενταξει δε μας πριζεις δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγω εχω συνηθισει να γραφω ωρες..

----------


## μυσπ

> μυσπ κι αν ειμαι?? φοβαμαι τοσο..δεν ξερω αν θεραπευεται αποτελεσματικα....
> συγνωμη γ τ πρηξιμο απλα θελω κ παρεουλα γ ν μν φρικαρω μονη μ τελειως ...


Κοπελα μου ειναι πιθανον να μην εχεις καν ανορεξια,απλα διαβασες για την ανορεξια κ επαθες πανικο στην ιδεα οτι θα παθεις κατι τετοιο,Παντα το μυαλο παιζει περιεργα παιχνιδια,Η νευρικη ανορεξια φυσικα κ θεραπευεται αρκει να εισαι συνεργασιμη κ να μην αποκρυψεις το προβλημα απο τους δικους σου κ τον ειδικο σου,Ειναι θανατηφορα αποκλειστικα σε πολυ προχωρημενο σταδιο οπου εχεις καταστρεψει τον οργανισμο σου κ εχεις απομενει πετσι κ κοκκαλο,Τιποτα δεν θα παθεις αν δεν φτασεις σ αυτο το σταδιο εισαι νεα υγιης απλα φροντισε να πας συντομα εστω αυριο η μεθαυριο στον ειδικο να το κουβεντιασεις

----------


## Νεραιδα

αλεξανδρε σ ευχαριστω γ τν κατανοηση κτην συντροφια σου..με βοηθαει πολυ

----------


## Νεραιδα

μυσπ μακαρι ν ειναι οπως τα λες...νευρικη πρεπει ν εχω αρχιζω κ τ αποδεχομαι..αν πας κ δεις το αλλο μ θεμα γ ν μν ξαναγραφω θ τ διαπιστωσεις..ειχα εμμονες με τ φαγητο...καθημερινα κ βιωνα εντονο αγχος γ αυτο..θελω ν ειμαι συνεργασιμη τοειπα κ στους δικους μ εννοειται απλα δν ξερω αν θ τ καταφερω...θελει γερη ψυχολογια κι εγω τωρα ειμαι στο πατο.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω βαλει φτερα στο πληκτρολογιο :-) αφου στο κινητο γραφω ακομα κ χωρις να βλεπω τι κουμπια παταω.

εγω πιστευω οτι ξερω γιατι κανεις αυτες τις σκεψεις κ γω το ιδιο ακριβως εκανα τοτε μιαζει σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## Νεραιδα

μακαρι ν ειναι κτ σν το δικο σ αφου λες κ εσυ το ξεπερασες....
εντομεταξυ κοντευω 50 μνμ θ μπρεις ν μ στειλεις επιτελους??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γραψε μερικα ακομα

----------


## Νεραιδα

χαχα...στα 50δν ειπες?

----------


## Νεραιδα

ας γραψω αλλο ενα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

συνηθως η 50 ειναι η 55 οποτε γραφε γραφε

----------


## Νεραιδα

πφφ....μαλιστα

----------


## μυσπ

> μυσπ μακαρι ν ειναι οπως τα λες...νευρικη πρεπει ν εχω αρχιζω κ τ αποδεχομαι..αν πας κ δεις το αλλο μ θεμα γ ν μν ξαναγραφω θ τ διαπιστωσεις..ειχα εμμονες με τ φαγητο...καθημερινα κ βιωνα εντονο αγχος γ αυτο..θελω ν ειμαι συνεργασιμη τοειπα κ στους δικους μ εννοειται απλα δν ξερω αν θ τ καταφερω...θελει γερη ψυχολογια κι εγω τωρα ειμαι στο πατο.....


Δεν εχω διαβασει το αλλο θεμα που λες θα το ψαξω ομως,Επομενως κ να εχεις δεν θα πανικοβληθεις αλλωστε δεν εισαι πετσι κ κοκκαλο για να καταρευσεις,Προσπαθησε να εχεις παρεα διπλα σου φιλους για να σε στηριζουν κ να σε συμβουλευουν να τρως,εαν θυμαμαι καλα διαβασα παραπανω οτι εισαι φοιτητρια μακρυα κ μενεις μονη,ισως σου την δινει η μοναξια κ σου μπαινουν εμμονες ιδεες στο μυαλο ευκολοτερα,Προσπαθησε να εχεις παρεα οσο γινεται κ στην αναγκη συγκατοικησε κιολας,Πιθανον θα σε βοηθησει ψυχολογικα η παρεα κ θα σε στηριζει να τρως κ να μην σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα

----------


## Νεραιδα

θελω ν ακουσω τοσο τι εχεις περασει ρε συ...=//

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα σου πω επακριβως...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν εχω διαβασει το αλλο θεμα που λες θα το ψαξω ομως,Επομενως κ να εχεις δεν θα πανικοβληθεις αλλωστε δεν εισαι πετσι κ κοκκαλο για να καταρευσεις,Προσπαθησε να εχεις παρεα διπλα σου φιλους για να σε στηριζουν κ να σε συμβουλευουν να τρως,εαν θυμαμαι καλα διαβασα παραπανω οτι εισαι φοιτητρια μακρυα κ μενεις μονη,ισως σου την δινει η μοναξια κ σου μπαινουν εμμονες ιδεες στο μυαλο ευκολοτερα,Προσπαθησε να εχεις παρεα οσο γινεται κ στην αναγκη συγκατοικησε κιολας,Πιθανον θα σε βοηθησει ψυχολογικα η παρεα κ θα σε στηριζει να τρως κ να μην σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα


 καλα τα λες....

----------


## Νεραιδα

Ειναι στο αγχος/φοβιες αν δν σ κανει κοπος...
δεν ειμαι πετσι κ κοκαλο αλλα με κλειστο στομαχι
φοβαμαι οτ θ γινω..ειμαι πολυ αδυναμη κ ευαισθητη...πφφ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι καταλαβα τι λες για πες...

----------


## Νεραιδα

αλεξανδρε τιποτα ακομα??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορεις να μου δωσεις e-meil βασικα αλλα κανονικα τωρα θα επρεπε να μπορουσα να στειλω.

----------


## Νεραιδα

επιτρεπεται ν σ στειλω ιμειλ εδω??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορεις να το γραψεις για να σου στειλω

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

αν επιτρεπεται λεει!!δωσε και ΑΦΜ!

----------


## Νεραιδα

//////////////////////////////////

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................

----------


## μυσπ

> Ειναι στο αγχος/φοβιες αν δν σ κανει κοπος...
> δεν ειμαι πετσι κ κοκαλο αλλα με κλειστο στομαχι
> φοβαμαι οτ θ γινω..ειμαι πολυ αδυναμη κ ευαισθητη...πφφ


Κοπελα μου τωρα διαβασα το θεμα που λες,Ναι εχεις εμμονη με το φαγητο εδω κ καιρο γιαυτο εφτασες σ αυτο το σημειο,Προτεινω να παψεις να ζυγιζεσαι συνεχεια αλλωστε αρκετες ζυγαριες δεν ειναι ακριβειας κ σε αποπροσανατολιζουν κ επισης σου εχει γινει εμμονη το θεμα με το βαρος,Επισης μην συγκρινεις διαρκως το σωμα σου με των αλλων που βλεπεις δεν υπαρχει τελειο σωμα κ ο καθενας εχει διαφορετικο σωματοτυπο,Ειναι απαραδεκτο αυτο που γινεται στα μεσα μαζικης ενημερωσης προβαλλουν ολο αδυνατους ανθρωπους κοκκαλιαρικα μοντελα σαν προτυπα ενω η ομορφια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με ολο αυτο,Επισης η ευτυχια δεν εξαρταται απο το να εχεις τετοιο σωμα σαν αυτο που προβαλλουν αλλα απο τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα να εχεις κοντα σου τους ανθρωπους που θελεις κ να κανεις πραγματα που σε γεμιζουν,βρες ενα αγορι φιλιες γεμισε την ζωη σου με ενδιαφεροντα κ θα νιωθεις καλυτερα

----------


## Νεραιδα

αυτο το εχω κανει...(φιλιες ,ενδιαφεροντα)
κ πιστευω σε αυτα π λες...ποτε δν πιστευα μονο στν εξωτερικη εμφανιση..
απλα με ηθελα λιγο παραπανω αυνατη..
τωρα τ κακο εγινε ομως κεχω εμμονες π δν τ περιμενα...=(

----------


## μυσπ

Εστιασε στα πραγματα που πραγματικα αξιζουν για σενα,το λιγο λιγοτερο βαρος δεν εχει να σου προσφερει κατι ουτε περισσοτερη ευτυχια,Μην στρεσαρεσαι δεν εχεις κατι ανιατο απλα χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε ειδικο,Προσπαθησε να πηγαινεις συστηματικα κ θα ηρεμησεις,Κ επειδη περασα πολυ εντονη καταθλιψη σε διαβεβαιωνω οτι ολα θεραπευονται με τον αναλογο κοπο

----------


## Νεραιδα

εχω περασει κ καταθλιψη κ κρισεις χιλιες φορες ν ειχα αυτο τπραγμα αυταθεραπευονται αν τ θες κ υπομενεις κ μπραβο σ...τωρα ν με δω=(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εσεις οι δυο θα γινοσασταν ανετα φιλες :-)

----------


## μυσπ

> εχω περασει κ καταθλιψη κ κρισεις χιλιες φορες ν ειχα αυτο τπραγμα αυταθεραπευονται αν τ θες κ υπομενεις κ μπραβο σ...τωρα ν με δω=(


Εφοσον περασες κ καταθλιψη κ κρισεις τοτε εχεις πειρα απο ολα αυτα,κ αυτο που εχεις τωρα ειναι ψυχολογικο κ ΟΛΑ τα ψυχολογικα μπορουν να θεραπευτουν αρκει να βαλεις τον αναλογο κοπο,τωρα σου φαινεται βουνο κ ειναι λογικο ομως θα το δεις ειναι προσωρινο,εφοσον εχεις παρεα μπορεις να βρεις ανθρωπους να στηριχτεις,βρες μια φιλη να μεινετε μαζι εστω λιγες μερες να σε συμβουλευει να τρως η μοναξια ισως σ επηρεαζει χειροτερα

----------


## Νεραιδα

Σπουδαζω μακρια...
κ τωρα θ θελω παρακολουθηση αρα δεν με βλεπω ν πηγαινω ακομα...
το ξερω οτι γινονται αλλα εγω νιωθω χειροτερα με στομαχι κλειστο 3 μερες
δν μπορω ειναι πανω απ εμενα...=( ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κοιτα ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι οταν θες να ξεοερασεις κατι αυτο προυποθετει ζοριλικι το οποιο αρχικα θα σε ζορισει καπως γιατι προφανος δε θα νιωσεις υπεροχα να ψαχνεις ολα αυτα αλλα καπου οταν εγκλοβιζεσε σε διαφορα συναισθηματα αναγκαζεσε κ τα εξωτερικευεις απλα για να ξεδοσεις κ να νιωσεις καλυτερα χωρις καπιος να σε ρωτα αν θες να το κανεις το κανεις εξαναγκαστικα με καταλαβαινεις>?

----------


## Νεραιδα

ναι καταλαβαινω.. αν εννοεις γ τη πολη που σπουδαζω...ειδικα
εγω γενικα ισα ισα θελω ν το πω σε ολους τους δικους μ ανθρωπους γ ν με ακουνε...γτ δν μπορω ν κρυφτω με αυτο τ πραγμα..
αλλα ουτως η αλλως φανταζμαι θ πρεπει ν με παρακολουθει καθε βδομαδα ψυχολογος/ψυχιατρος κ διατροφολογος πιθανον...
οποτε δεν νμζ ν παω στ σχολη .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε τα βλεπω τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα γιατι πιστευω οτι η μοναξια ειναι χειροτερη απο οπιαδηποτε προβλημα κ ακομα χειροτερα να εισαι σε ενα μερος απο πολα ατομα μαζι το οπια ειναι σα να μην ειναι εκει ολα τα υπολυπα παλευονται μονο αυτο δε παλευεται.

----------


## Νεραιδα

ναι αλλα το λες κι εσυ ακομα χειροτερα ειναι κ με τη παρεα...αυτοι θ βρισκονται κει στ φυσιολογικα κ εγω στ πατο
εκτος τοπου δλδ...σν θεατης...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενοω οτι ειναι ακομα χειροτερα εφοσον βρισκετε γυρω απο πολα ατομα που δεν ειναι εκει αλλα απουσιαζουν.

----------


## Νεραιδα

ετσι οπως γραφεις μερικες φορες μπερδευομαι αλεξανδρε...

εννοεις οτι με την ελλειψη παρεας ειναι χειροτερα ή κ μ αυτήν>?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μετα απο τοσα κατεβατα ποσο να αντεξει ο εγκεφαλος μου δε σου χει τυχει να βρεθεις σε μια παρεα σε πολα ατομα μαζι κ να ειναι ολοι ξενοι πχ μεσα σε ενα λεοφορειο πχ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα αν θες να πας σε ψυχολογους κλπκλπ πηγενε οστοσο να ξερεις οτι οσο περισσοτερα λες τοσο λιγοτερο θα τους χρειαζεσε.

----------


## μυσπ

> Σπουδαζω μακρια...
> κ τωρα θ θελω παρακολουθηση αρα δεν με βλεπω ν πηγαινω ακομα...
> το ξερω οτι γινονται αλλα εγω νιωθω χειροτερα με στομαχι κλειστο 3 μερες
> δν μπορω ειναι πανω απ εμενα...=( ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ.


Εισαι καλυτερα σημερα κοπελα μου?Πιστευω πρεπει να κινητοποιηθεις αμεσα κ να αρχισεις να τρως λιγο εστω γαλα που ειναι πληρης τροφη κ ειναι κ υγρο επομενως το τρως ανετα παρα στερεα τροφη,Πηγαινε κ στον ειδικο να παρεις συμβουλες,Παντως πιστευω οτι η μοναξια δεν σου κανει καλο προσπαθησε να εισαι με παρεα

----------


## Natsu

σηγνομη για τα παρακατο ορθογραφικα λαθη σινι8ισμενος να γραφο μονο γρεεκενγλισ
κοπελια παλια πριν 3 χρονια ιχα παθι δισκιλιοτιτα αλα με ειχε σιμβι προτι φορα ιχα να παο τουαλετα 1μισι βδομαδα πιγα νοσοκομιο κα8αρτικα τπτ μετα ιμοθνα σπιτι στο pc κα8ε μερα ειχα ανχος σκεφτομουνα γτ δεν μπορο να παο τουαλετα και αρχισα να σαρονο το ιντερνετ πος κανεισ εσι με τιν ανορεχια ετσι ιμουνα σκατα ιχα χασι τον ιπνο μ 5 ορες τιν μερα και μετα δεν ετρογα κιολας για να μην ζορισο το εντερο πχ νομιζα οτι αμα φαω 8α πεθανο θα φουσκοσι και θα σκασει ιχα ανχοθι πολι με το θεμα σε γερο επιπεδο με το ποθ χιπνοθσα πχ ιμουνα σκατα εμπενα ιντερνετ σε σιτε για το προβλιμα
με ιχε κοπι ι ορεχι γενικα για πραγματα που μου αρεσαν πχ. μουσικι φαει τσιγαρο ταινιες ι μανα μου με πχ και σε πσιχολογο γαμισετα ιταν... τελος παντον οταν πιγα και εκανα κολονοσκοπισι και δεν βρικαν τπτ ισιχασα πλακο8ικα στ φαει.... κοπελια ολα στο μιαλο μας ινε εσενα επιδι σου ιπε εκινι ι πσιχολογος οτι πεζι να εχις ανορεχια κολισες και οσο το πσαχνις και το σκεφτεσε τοσο πιο πολι 8α ανχονεσε πρεπι να βρεις ενα τροπο να χεφιγι το μιαλο σου απο αυτιν τιν ιδεα.
Και παλι σορρι για τα ορ8ογραφικα....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

να γραφεις μονο γκρεκενγλις χαχα ενταξει νομιζω οτι τα βασικα ολοι τα ξερουν δεν ειπαμε να κολησουμε σε λεπτομερεις ορθογραφικες κ να γινουμε γραφικοι. αυτο παντως ετσι δε πολυδιαβαζετε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

....λογικα ο νατσου τα έγραψε στα γκριγκλις και μετά με κάποιο πρόγραμμα τα μετέφρασε στα ελληνικα :Ρ

----------


## Νεραιδα

Πραγματικα νατσου εκανε λαθος οπως μ ειπε ...αλλα εγω το πληρωσα!!
Και αγχωθηκα τοσο γτ εμοιαζαν πραγματι τ συμπτωματα με αυτα π διαβαζα στ ιντερνετ...
κ πηγα τελικα στ γιατρο...παιδια ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ...αλλο ητν τ θεμα τελικα.
Παιδια κι εσεις κ ολοι μας ο,τι εχουμε μν ψαχνουμε στ ιντερνετ κ περιμενουμε διαγνωση
μονο ο γιατρος ξερει...δεν το ξανακανω αυτο στη ζωη μ επαθα φοβερο σοκ...κ ακομα προσπαθω ν τ ξεπερασω!
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ δεν εχω τετοιο πραγμα...πφφφ
κ ταλαιπωρησα εμενα αλλα κι εσας εδω ...ειδικα..

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... Αυτή η κίνηση ήταν η πρώτη που έπρεπε να κάνεις... Να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο ειδικοκαπουκάπου σστην αρχή το μνημόνιο σου το είπε με κάποιο εμεσο τρόπο αλλά δεν κατάλαβες... Ελπίζω να σου πάνε όλα καλα

----------


## Νεραιδα

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!

----------


## μυσπ

> Πραγματικα νατσου εκανε λαθος οπως μ ειπε ...αλλα εγω το πληρωσα!!
> Και αγχωθηκα τοσο γτ εμοιαζαν πραγματι τ συμπτωματα με αυτα π διαβαζα στ ιντερνετ...
> κ πηγα τελικα στ γιατρο...παιδια ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ...αλλο ητν τ θεμα τελικα.
> Παιδια κι εσεις κ ολοι μας ο,τι εχουμε μν ψαχνουμε στ ιντερνετ κ περιμενουμε διαγνωση
> μονο ο γιατρος ξερει...δεν το ξανακανω αυτο στη ζωη μ επαθα φοβερο σοκ...κ ακομα προσπαθω ν τ ξεπερασω!
> ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ δεν εχω τετοιο πραγμα...πφφφ
> κ ταλαιπωρησα εμενα αλλα κι εσας εδω ...ειδικα..


Ευγε φιλη μου το γνωριζα οτι ηταν ψυχολογικο αυτο που επαθες ομως το σημαντικο ειναι τωρα που το βλεπεις κ η ιδια,Δεν πρεπει να επηρεαζεσαι απο το ιντερνετ πρωτα θα επισκεπτεσαι γιατρο κ μετα θα βγαζεις συμπερασματα,Εισαι ακρως φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος που βιωσε ενα πανικο που περασε τωρα,σ ολους συμβαινει ομως,Καλη δυναμη απο εδω κ περα κ να μην επηρεαζεσαι!

----------


## Νεραιδα

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ μυσπουλα! Και για τις προαλλες κ γ τωρα! =)

----------


## 66psy

[QUOTE=
κ εκει π ετρωγα δν εχω ορεξη ΟΥΤΕ Ν φαω τωρα ειμαι κατατρομαγμενη..οτ ερχεται τ τελος....
φοβαμαι πολυ....που θ βρω τ δυναμη???.[/QUOTE]

Συνήθως στην νευρική ανορεξία φοβάσαι να μην παχύνεις (αυτό είναι το κύριο μέλημά σου) δεν φοβάσαι ότι έρχεται το τέλος. Στο λέω αυτό επειδή έχω περάσει αυτή την διαταραχή όταν ήμουν 15. Σου λένε όλοι φαε θα σε τρεχουμε στα νοσοκομεία αλλά εσένα σε νοιάζει μόνο μην πάρεις κιλα. Άλλο το να είσαι 10 και βάλε κιλά κάτω από το κανονικό σου βάρος και να συνεχίζεις να μην τρως κι αλλο να έρθει μια περίοδος στην ζωή που λόγω στρες ή στεναχώριας δεν έχεις και πολύ όρεξη να φας. Το πρώτο είναι παθολογικό το δεύτερο όχι.

Αν πάντως έχεις χάσει αρκετά κιλά και φοβάσαι μην παχύνεις ψάξτο απο επαγγελματική σκοπια. Το σημαντικότερο είναι πάντως ότι το αναγνωρίζεις, γτ πολλες κοπέλες ενω έχουν ανορεξία δεν το παραδέχονται ή δεν θέλουν να το παραδεχτουν. το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να είναι "αδύνατες".

----------

